# Natchez Ammo Sale



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just a heads up.... Natchez is running pretty good prices on a lot of their handgun ammo.

Remington 9mm 115gr. UMC - 1,000 for $220
Remington .40 SW 180gr. UMC - 650 for $205
Remington .45 230gr. UMC - 500 for $180

This is decent ammo for training or practice, and the prices are hard to beat.

Natchez.com


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't shoot .40cal but those deals on 45 and 9mm are very good. If you could some how pick it up though, $35 shipping on a case of 9mm makes it pretty normal at $255.



Prepadoodle said:


> Just a heads up.... Natchez is running pretty good prices on a lot of their handgun ammo.
> 
> Remington 9mm 115gr. UMC - 1,000 for $220
> Remington .40 SW 180gr. UMC - 650 for $205
> ...


----------

